# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Lentis (Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Groot Bronswijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Lentis (Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Groot Bronswijk)
Fam. Bronsweg 17
Wagenborgen

Bezoek de website van Lentis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Lentis (Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Groot Bronswijk).*

----------

